# Food PROCESSOR Recommendations?



## Jill (Apr 23, 2013)

You all recently helped me pick out a set of stainless steel cookware, and so far, I love it. I'd been concerned about our extensive collection of Teflon cookware. We would love to own a large bird, but am not sure our lifestyle will give such a smart animal what it needs -- but learning that non-stick cookware will kill house-kept birds concerned me about what that means for us, even if we don't get a bird (if I could turn back the clock, I know that would be our "main" pet... and maybe still can be).

SO..........................

Now I want to bend the ears of those who know about food processors.

Do you use one?

What do you use?

What would your recommend?

I actually do like to chop / dice veggies and fruits (not that I knew this even 6mos ago! ... and even onions are not TOO bad, but then I'm only doing for 2 people!).

Can those of you who have food processors tell us all what you think of yours?

What do you use it for?

What processors do you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## chandab (Apr 25, 2013)

I did see your post, but I just have a little tiny food chopper that was a Christmas gift, and I've hardly used it. Just chopped carrots a few times. I think it might be a hamilton Beach, but not sure, its a tiny little thing, maybe holds a cup.


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks, Chanda


----------



## chandab (Apr 26, 2013)

To tell the truth... I've used it more to chop carrots for the horses than anything else. When my old gelding got to be a senior and picky, I chopped his carrots for a treat now and then, so he could still have carrots, one of his favorite treats (worked pretty good to get him to eat when he was in a picky mood).


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 26, 2013)

A few years ago I thought I had to have the Living Well With Montel. Now, I do believe this machine could dig ditches and plow fields. Pour in a container of fresh spinach...vrrrrroooooooom. Add some fruit, yogurt, or ice...anything. Your yummy smoothie will take just like kiwi but better. Seriously! Spinach added to fruit tastes like kiwi once you let the horse power run and the pto kick in. I think this mammerjammer could saw lumber and texturize ceilings! I hate it! It is too loud and I hate cleaning it. It has always leaked around the gasket. I juiced carrots in it for a while but seriously my grocery store sales the best carrot juice by the half gallon and I don't have to clean up Montel's mess. I know some folks think carrot juice tastes yucky but guess what? Add some lemon juice and carrot juice suddenly tastes like orange juice. I have parked Montel in the pantry/broom closet. It is just too easy to make a good smoothie with one of those hand mixers using bananas, yogurt, blueberries, juice, etc. For chopping I have a Black & Decker mini chopper but most of the time I play chef and get out a cutting board and knife. Less clean up is good in my opinion. I found out the hard way that I just don't have much use for a food processor. Now if I were making baby food perhaps that would be something to consider. There is so much junk in food. I freak out when I start reading labels and start seeing all the dye, msg, enriched flour, fructose corn syrup in processed food. This reminds me that I need to eat more fresh fruit and veggies! And guess what? Kiwi tastes like kiwi and spinach tastes like spinach even if I don't let Montel grate, pulse, and liquefy them.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 2, 2013)

Over the years I've had several of them but eventually hardly ever used them. I have not had one in years. I tend to chop all by hand, you have to cut it up to put it in the processor anyway so it's way faster and easier for me to chop it myself... when you consider the clean up time involved and for me my lack of counter space it makes a cutting board the way to go..


----------



## Jill (May 2, 2013)

Debby, what you're saying makes a lot of sense. I had been buying pre-diced (usually frozen) veggies, but recently looked at some YouTube videos about ways to dice peppers and onions (those are what have given me a fit). DOH! Not so hard if you do it right, and It's fun. Even the onions, I actually enjoy the process



And Since I got some "Cow Bell" grater / slicer things, I like to slice and grate the cheese we use.l It tastes a lot better if you do it vs. buying it pre-done, and it's relaxing. 

I don't have much space to store machines, either. I think I'm going to give up on my quest to find a food processor after all.


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2013)

Just chiming back in. I keep seeing how easily some cheeses seem to be grated on the cooking shows using a basic processor, and I ordered a "Hamilton Beach" yesterday with want seemed like the biggest motor they put out. Hopefully, it won't just hang out in a cabinet. I also got another veggie chopper, since I ruined the first one I got trying to lazy out of grating cheese... Maybe I just cook with too much cheese and that's the real issue



I know it tastes better and saves a significant amount of money if I grate it fresh, but I hate rasping my knuckles on the graters


----------



## Jill (Sep 16, 2013)

Just thought I'd check in... I'm getting ready to use that food processor to grate some cheese. I did get the user's manual out of the box and somewhat looked at it. But, of course, I sure can't find it right now! It was available for download on the internet which works for me since I rarely misplace a computer



I hope it won't be too hard to use. With some of the handheld gadgets I came across and purchased since getting this food processor, I honestly don't know what to use it for other than if it does well at grating cheese. I never think the bagged shredded cheese tastes as good as if you do it "by hand". I'm really hoping my Irish temper will not flare up!


----------

